# Halloween Cat Takes A Bath



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

I went to wash a Load of clothes a This is where I found my Cat.

















She woke up long enough for me to take her pic, said Cheese!!!! 

How Do You Wash Your Cat ?
She also Like sleeping in the dryer


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Blinky:
Mine would do that. But she would pop her head out when I'd come home from my late shift at 3:00 in the am and scare the you-know-what out of me (my washer and dryer are in a laundry room by the back door)!!!

Gotta love those furkids.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

I almost dried her a couple of times too, she would hide in the dryer


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

Blinky,
How sweet!!! What a cutie pie!  
(I guess the most important thing to remember when washing her is don't put her in with a load of white clothes...LOL...only kidding of course!)  

Our cat's name is Pumpkin, because he resembles a big old round Halloween pumpkin!


----------

